

The Pufferfish’s Lethal Poison Shows Up Right Under Our Feet - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-pufferfishs-lethal-poison-shows-up-right-under-our-feet

======
ianstallings
The power of TTX was an eye opener to me. But I think I'll go hide under my
covers now.

